# FS: menzanita wood, Prozi Pro, Mag-Float Cleaning Mag, Indian Almond leaves



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

digital thermometer sold

lowest price

2 menzanita wood branches, 5 bucks for 2.
pick up in Metrotown.









Prozi Pro 4oz
bought it during boxing week from J&L.
used a little.
more than 75% left
5 dollars, pickup in Metrotown
Hikari Liquid Prazipro - 4oz.

Indian Almond leaves
40 pieces 10 dollars, 15 pieces 5 dollars

2 of Mag-Float 125 (Glass) Cleaning Magnet, great conditions 5 bucks each.
Mag-Float 125 (Glass) Cleaning Magnet


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

you got PM...


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

you got a pm


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

8 dollars for 2 pieces


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*2 branches*

you got a pm.
will pick up in metrotown anytime.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

PH tester pending


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

PH tester sold


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

still available


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

add new items, lowest price, final price.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Indian almond leaves added.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

PMed you for the 2 Mag-Float 125 (Glass) Cleaning Magnet


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

still up for sale


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

bump up, to the top


----------

